# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  the guns are a blowin.......

## MIke R

just went to walk the dog and heard the wonderful melodic sounds of snow guns blowin on ( finally ) this cold crisp night

----------


## katva

:thumb up:  It's going down to the low-mid 20's out here in the Shenendoah Valley.....It was hard to put a sweater on this evening, but I'll get used to it!

----------


## andynap

I know how you feel. I came back one year and, with my beautiful tan, was scraping the snow off my car.

----------


## BBT

Mike you open yet?

----------


## MIke R

this coming Friday

----------


## BBT

Super hope you have a good weekend

----------


## MIke R

thanks...so do we......

it should be good...opening day along with Black Friday is generally a great combination

----------


## BBT

The ski then shop then ski then shop. Do you open early?

----------


## Voosh

Happy glidin' Mike.

----------


## MIke R

> The ski then shop then ski then shop. Do you open early?



Black Friday is 8 AM til 10 Pm
Saturday is 8 AM til 10PM
Sunday is 9 AM til 6PM

----------


## MIke R

dont need any guns today!

took a quick ride up the hill to see what it looked like

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

----------


## Voosh

Niiiiice start! 

I'm still still clearing leaves and mowing. Sigh.

----------


## BBT

Let it snow let it snow let it snow.  How much you get

----------


## MIke R

over a foot  on the mountain itself...a little less in town.....about 6 inches out at the lake

----------


## BBT

Hope you are able to get some first tracks this weekend. I hope to on Sunday AM. So far looking good.

----------


## MIke R

nah....I dont want any part of skiing on limited terrain with all these tourists on a holiday weekend..I can wait til Monday...plus I tweaked my knee pretty good in basketball practice the other day which has me nervous...so I am going to give it a few days

----------


## BBT

Good idea go jam the knee in some snow and don't push it.

----------


## BBT

Mike you getting any skiing done or knee still hurting.

----------


## MIke R

no.....I am told the hill is in awful shape following the weekend blast of tourists, along with a little warmer weather.....they are even thinking of closing the hill tomorrow til Friday so they ca do some serious snow blowing

my knee is slowly mending but the problem is I  re aggravate it every night at practice..so I come home to ice bags and Advil..like I will probably do tonight.....LOL

so I am going to wait....I cannot risk  being lame for my school Outdoor Ed program which skis for ten weeks starting mid December..I have to be smart here

----------


## BBT

Snow is bad everywhere just not much of it. Fortunately they have a decent base and do a good job getting cold here tomorrow night but its been Spring conditions with no crowds. Tahoe has not opened I am told.

----------


## MIke R

well it could be its simply gonna be  one of those winters...and if it is we really cant complain...we ve had back to back to back great ones...you have to have a bad one every once in a while....driving home from practice tonight.....43 and rain...at least down in town...I dont imagine its much different 2000 feet up on the mountain

but its early in the season yet.....we will see

----------


## BBT

As many are saying its still Preseason

----------


## MIke R

I don't worry about that which I cannot control...what will be?... will be...we'll manage either way

however....kinda glad I rented the one bedroom condo by the season this year...  :cool:   :Wink:

----------

